# lighting help



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

so 2012 haunt season is come to a close and now we start 2013 planning hehe im so excited and while looking on frightprops i saw there they have these led lights http://www.frightprops.com/precision-z-high-powered-flood-light-4-pack.html

has anyone ever used one before im looking in to maybe getting some but wanna know how much light does it give off is it as much as the regular flood lights or a bit less? If anyone knows please let me know.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can build your own led flood lights for a lot less than those sell for. Search niblique71's thread or Allen H's thread about LED lights. Either is a much lower cost alternative to the ones on frightprops. 

Now, with that being said, Darklight's LED spots and floods do put off a lot of light. The price tag is a little extravagant, though.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I made my own. I followed Allen Hopps how to.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Make your own. It is much cheaper and you can use 12 volts so that if you screw up, and you won't the worst you'll get is a slight jolt to the mouth if you accidentally put both wires in your mouth. Much safer than 120.


----------

